# freds pond and new grow on additions



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

here is plants been repotted and photo s coming up of new small 3 inch fish for growing on.


----------



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

before I cut the plants




after I cut the iris and re potted a few plants




iris cut down


----------



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

pond and fish this morning waiting to be fed.


----------



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

sealed this grating over the bottom drain in my grow on tank. reason these are only 3 inch and will end up in my filters. if I left the bottom drain dome on. the flow is just the same to the filters by gravity



this sanke was 3 inch now 8 months a go. 10 inch now moved over to my main pond.  
growing fast.



kohaku 10 inch got it same time as the sanke now in main pond


----------



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

here is the 12 new ones to grow on



the top right brown one is a little butterfly chagoi koi 3 inch


----------



## frederick thompson (23 Jun 2019)

all new plant pots all been repotted. and my iris plants before I cut them down
reason I cut them was the winds where blowing them over. roots where to long as well underneath
the baskets. so cut them as well

.


that's it folks happy ponding have a great summer
fred


----------



## Franks (6 Jul 2019)

Those grow on Koi are beautiful


----------



## frederick thompson (6 Jul 2019)

Franks said:


> Those grow on Koi are beautiful


Cheers mate. They have already put 1/2 inch on since getting them.
I am going to keep them in the QT grow on.
For about 18 months on heat temperatures
23c 
I am feeding them twice a day. In about 6 weeks I will up the feed to 4 times a day.
There doing well
There Israeli koi from love aquatic Blackpool.
I have Japanese koi. And that's all I used to get.
Then I went from koi keeping to fish keeping. Mainly because of the grand children. They rock up with a present for grandad. And I don t have the heart to turn it down.
So I have Rudd.orfs.grass carp. Tench.a goldfish that was supposed to be a koi.
In the pond now.
And they have all grown on me.
That's why I changed. From jap koi to more or less anything goes now.
And they class them as there fish Haha
Them 12 in the bowl in the photo.there
My 4 year olds now. Even though he gave them to grandad for a pressie.  I sent for them over the net.
So if there's say five of them not up to my standard
I will still have to keep them or all hell will let loose
Haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (10 Jul 2019)

how s it going mort hope your well and taking good care of yourself. hope your garden and pond is good mate
foxfish hope your well mate


----------



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

Those are some well fed koi!


----------



## frederick thompson (29 Jul 2019)

Jacob Coleman said:


> Those are some well fed koi!


cheers mate there on three feeds a day now. the large ones in the main pond. and my grow on ones are on four feeds a day with large handfuls of queni jap mix high protein food. also during a day the get 3 slices of bread
and twice a week muscles and shrimps. now and again I give them a bit of honeyed ham.
I have about 10 koi 25cm and 7 koi that are above 50cm and 2 that are 75cm. so there big eaters. especially the chagkoi


----------

